# Days calm enough for a 22' CC



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

It seems I made the mistake of buying a 22' center console last year. Deep vee, not bay. Its a 2005 Kenner Fishmaster 220 with a Suzuki 225. I've read various negative forum posts about the fishmasters, but this one seems to be solid, rides relatively dry, and runs like a top. Its no show boat though. Fuel tank is 94 gal and I've made it out 40 miles and back with trolling and idling on 36gal. The boat has plenty of PFDs and a VHF with DSC. My dry bag has another VHF with DSC and an EPIRB.

That said, I've only been able to get offshore a couple of times. I've settled for bay fishing in it several times when I would have preferred to go offshore, but the waves were just too big. Do the waves ever get better? I'be been following the wind and wave reports for 3 months now and only a couple of days out of the past 90 have had winds under 15 knots. I've been using NOAA and surf-forecast. They never seem to agree either. 

I know a bigger boat would handle the waves better, but its just not in the cards. Does the gulf get calmer as we head into snapper season? What is the most accurate wind and wave forecast? I've heard of windy, windfinder, and the 2 I've been using above, but none of them seem to agree with each other.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

It is always windy this time of year. When I was really in the offshore game I always was frustrated in the spring and early summer because there were few opportunities. It will get better in late summer and early fall. Hang in there!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Buoyweather

Look for waves under 2ft with spacing more than double the wave height.

5ft at 10 seconds is no big deal. 3ft at 3 seconds will sink you.

Yes look for late summer patterns to calm the gulf.


----------



## Blutarsky (Jul 12, 2016)

As said above, this is the windiest time of year. Wind will improve in June, and July-September are the best. If you can go on short notice your opportunities increase dramatically. Having to plan ahead or only go on weekends really reduces your offshore opportunities with a small boat. Try the surf some this summer when the surf lays down with light wind or west wind. It can be a blast, and your boat is well suited for that.


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Frustrating this time of year. Looks like May is going to be a blow out. Jan-June 1, 2-3 days per month available. June has been pretty poor as well the past couple of years, 3-5 days, maybe. July- Sept 30 typically the sweet spot. Need to be flexible. The weather doesn’t care what day of the week it is. Jason


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

sgrem said:


> Buoyweather
> 
> Look for waves under 2ft with spacing more than double the wave height.
> 
> ...


Good call. I've been using triple, but decided last year I would go shorter since I had no problems with triple.

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBoatWhisperer (Feb 1, 2017)

There have not been many good days for that size boat in the last 3 months. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Also remember, on Buoyweather and Windfinder, there's 3 feet at 6 seconds which turns out to be slow rollers, and then there's 3 feet at 6 seconds stacked tightly hitting your boat sideways and soaking you for hours, making you go 12 MPH the whole way out. The numbers don't always match the comfort level. My last trip in December, the forecast was 1.7-1.9 feet at 6 seconds. They LIED, my 22 foot Grady was pitching and rocking at anchor it made it tough to fish and a sloppy wet ride back in. Was I safe? Sure, the Grady's a tank. Was I happy? No.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I ran all over the gulf in a 22â€™ pursuit in my younger days. Even did a couple trips to the edge out of Sargent with a little extra fuel. July, Aug, Sept best months. A few days in June. October can be great just watch for fronts. Use Ventusky for forecast along with buoy weather, and noaa. Want all forecast trending the same way. Anything 2â€™ and 5-6 seconds normally pretty good.
If it sucks running out turn around and fish the jetties. Bull reds will bend those rods as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel your pain OP as I have a 21ft bay boat. I tend to look for 1-2's with a larger spacing and making sure we have that for at least 2 days in a row with nothing in the gulf that looks like it'll blow up. That being said, in order to properly handle the chop in our gulf...it typically takes a boat of at least 30 ft in size if you plan to go out on the 2/3's that regularly plague us. That's not in my budget...sometimes having a friend with a boat is a better plan.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

photofishin said:


> I feel your pain OP as I have a 21ft bay boat. I tend to look for 1-2's with a larger spacing and making sure we have that for at least 2 days in a row with nothing in the gulf that looks like it'll blow up. That being said, in order to properly handle the chop in our gulf...it typically takes a boat of at least 30 ft in size if you plan to go out on the 2/3's that regularly plague us. That's not in my budget...sometimes having a friend with a boat is a better plan.


Get a friend with a 30' or a Guide/Charter and learn first


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> Get a friend with a 30' or a Guide/Charter and learn first


that's been my plan so far...I debated on upgrading boats last year and opted to just put new electronics/new trolling motor on mine and get it repainted. I still may move up to an offshore boat in the next 5 years but have plans to retire to the Pensacola area, so I won't need a 30+ft twin screw to get me to fishing grounds there.


----------



## Blutarsky (Jul 12, 2016)

Be patient and be able to go when the weather cooperates if you can. I made 14 trips last year and 18 trips in 2018 outside the jetty (surf and/or nearshore or snapper trips), but as I said before I can pick my days. I look for some stability and always less than 2'. Tried 2'-3' a couple of times (problem is I have a short memory) and got beat up too much. I can never find the nice days with larger swells but long period with no chop. Most of my trips have been July-Sept with a few winter trips mixed in. Hardly ever Feb-May. With your size boat a gps trolling motor will make life much easier. You can fish and help others fish without running the boat the whole time.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Feb 7, 2019)

Fishing the Gulf is worth the effort and the weather is always windy in the spring (April May) June and July are better. I sold a 26 foot Bertram 7 years ago for the same reasons lightbright2001 is complaining about. Between the weather opportunities, work conflicts the fishing opportunities are limited. 


However I did finally come up with a solution I now own 2 boats one for off shore and one for the bays. I buy older boats and can fish a lot more.


The down side is if was to go home to day and tell my wife I was having an affair she probably would not shoot me. But if I bouget another boat she would defiantly shoot me.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Saltyoldman said:


> Fishing the Gulf is worth the effort and the weather is always windy in the spring (April May) June and July are better. I sold a 26 foot Bertram 7 years ago for the same reasons lightbright2001 is complaining about. Between the weather opportunities, work conflicts the fishing opportunities are limited.
> 
> However I did finally come up with a solution I now own 2 boats one for off shore and one for the bays. I buy older boats and can fish a lot more.
> 
> The down side is if was to go home to day and tell my wife I was having an affair she probably would not shoot me. But if I bouget another boat she would defiantly shoot me.


I just broke the news to my wife that I'm trading one boat in... I can't post the words she used because I think she was actually yelling at me in German, however, I caught the drift that this may end up costing me a few thousand $$$ in flowers and other gifts.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Pick the best days, do not waste money on days where the #3 comes into play. Late July and August you will be begging for wind and waves as the gulf will be dead flat and hotter than hatties!!

Learn the close in spots that hold good fishing year round!



John


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

I feel you man. Got a 21 ft bay boat that can only seem to make it offshore twice a year. July and August your odds improve a bunch. I look for 0-2 at 5+ seconds and still take a beating getting out. Never feel unsafe , but do feel it in the old shock absorbers. I take it slow going out, and by that I mean it takes me 1.5 hrs to get to Tall Rock. Ride back in is a joy @half the time. My F150 will burn 5 gph at cruise so I barely use half my tank for the day though... there is a plus.... I always try to get another small boat to buddy with me. We dont have to stay in sight but definitely within radio range and discuss destination coordinates before leaving. Peace of mind if nothing else.... you can alway go the short ride to catch kings within a few miles if it seems too rough for the distance to get a feel for it.


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

I shoot for 2' or less on a 27'. Not that it can't handle more, but it's just too **** unpleasant.


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

It appears I'm not alone in this. I keep watching and waiting. I've already made the threat at work that I'll be sick if a good day comes in June. I'll keep an eye on the other weather sites as well. 

Around September of last year I took the whole family out on the boat. It was a bay day as my wife and middle daughter get bad motion sickness. I invited them because the forecasts I was following were calling for 3'+ seas. It was glass all day while we were fishing the jetties. My eldest daughter and I were upset because we could have actually went out.


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

ElJefe said:


> Frustrating this time of year. Looks like May is going to be a blow out. Jan-June 1, 2-3 days per month available. June has been pretty poor as well the past couple of years, 3-5 days, maybe. July- Sept 30 typically the sweet spot. Need to be flexible. The weather doesnâ€™t care what day of the week it is. Jason


agree


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I run a 21ft nautic star, I get about 15 to 20 trips a summer....with a deeper v hull you will be fine, make sure you have all safety equipment. Marine radios ( on board and handheld) epirb, etc....I dont run passed 15 miles , some days of course are better than others but they are definitely there July ,August , September.....





































Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

litebrite2001 said:


> ...
> 
> Do the waves ever get better? ...


Absolutely, yes. Starting about July 15 and running through Sept. 1 assuming no hurricane in the Gulf the waves pretty much go flat.

For years and years, I ran my 15 center console in the open gulf during those times. We caught kings, bonita, dorado, Tarpon, etc., etc. always watching the weather.

You may or may not find flat seas between now and then but it gets pretty reliable after about July 15. For us small boat folks that love Gulf fishing, you have to take advantage of it and be prepared to go every day within the window to get the fullest measure out of it.

Boy, would I have loved to have had a 22 ft...it wasn't until later in life I was able to afford a 22 ft center console, but even with that I never went offshore much outside the July 15 to Sept. 1 window.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

tommy261 said:


> I run a 21ft nautic star, I get about 15 to 20 trips a summer....with a deeper v hull you will be fine, make sure you have all safety equipment. Marine radios ( on board and handheld) epirb, etc....I dont run passed 15 miles , some days of course are better than others but they are definitely there July ,August , September.....
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


out of freeport I take it ? I am getting all the gear and prep to do that this summer and soaking all the knowledge i can before i buddy boat a first trip out there. But the 15 mile range seems wher i would feel comfy


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have always gone outta Galveston 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

watch this site from june through sept, when it says 1 foot or less you are good to go. :texasflag

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

We had a late Spring this year and didn’t really have a Winter. No telling how long this windy season will last. One thing is for sure though. Come July it’s going to be flat calm out there, 100 degrees, you’ll be begging for wind.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Back when I was kid free if it was 3 to 4 feet (or less) I was taking my 19' sea hunt out. Regretted it a few times and definitely pick my days better now. These days I prefer a 2 foot or less days. I've went out 32 miles at 8 mph before lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SARGEANTSEACAT (Feb 12, 2020)

c hook said:


> watch this site from june through sept, when it says 1 foot or less you are good to go. :texasflag
> 
> https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas


C hook
How do you read this for offshore?
I always thought this was just for SURF conditions.
Do you just look at the 7 day forecast ? Swell info ?














Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Getting there*

We are getting closer!!!!
for me.... I need that middle 24 hrs to be at 1s. The periods look pretty good though.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

site you are using for that ?


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

doyou said:


> site you are using for that ?


Buoyweather... Somewhat more reliable than others.


----------



## doyou (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you, bookmarked


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm watching this and beside myself with indecision. Do I play hooky from work tomorrow morning and try for some AJ, or do I hope for similar conditions during snapper season? I can swing a few days, but don't want to waste them. 

I haven't caught an Amberjack deliberately before. They seem to be a by-catch of snapper fishing, but that may just be my novice showing. How do you catch them without killing next months dinner?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Fishable Days ....*



litebrite2001 said:


> It seems I made the mistake of buying a 22' center console last year. Deep vee, not bay. Its a 2005 Kenner Fishmaster 220 with a Suzuki 225. I've read various negative forum posts about the fishmasters, but this one seems to be solid, rides relatively dry, and runs like a top. Its no show boat though. Fuel tank is 94 gal and I've made it out 40 miles and back with trolling and idling on 36gal. The boat has plenty of PFDs and a VHF with DSC. My dry bag has another VHF with DSC and an EPIRB.
> 
> That said, I've only been able to get offshore a couple of times. I've settled for bay fishing in it several times when I would have preferred to go offshore, but the waves were just too big. Do the waves ever get better? I'be been following the wind and wave reports for 3 months now and only a couple of days out of the past 90 have had winds under 15 knots. I've been using NOAA and surf-forecast. They never seem to agree either.
> 
> I know a bigger boat would handle the waves better, but its just not in the cards. Does the gulf get calmer as we head into snapper season? What is the most accurate wind and wave forecast? I've heard of windy, windfinder, and the 2 I've been using above, but none of them seem to agree with each other.


Fish-able days for boats under 30'....


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Window*

7-8 seconds looking like smooth sailing.......


----------



## Jesusfishes (Jun 2, 2012)

Fishweather is a good application, just type in zip code and pull up map with wind direction flags, tap on them and see forecast. I run a Pathfinder 2200 TRS bay boat in the Gulf to a maximum of about 35 nautical miles. I go on any seas forecast at 1â€™-2â€™ or less. I can generally run 27-35 mph. There are plenty of days if youâ€™re retired! Also, snapper are everywhere during federal season, (just use squid, i limit everytime; knife jigs and snapper slappers work too) and kingfish are a dime a dozen trolling rapalas. Other species have been elusive to me other than some Vermillion snapper, occasional Lane Snapper and once in a blue moon Mangrove. During summertime look for at least two consecutive days of low seas. I look at all weather sources including Noaa ((coastal zone forecast for Texas) and dont take chances. I dont have epirb but have vhf, pfds which i wear, trolling motor to sit on wrecks or rocks, and compass steer my boat along with chartplotter. If your charplotter goes better be able to grt to port by compass when youâ€™re 35 miles out! If weather starts looking suspicious i haul it to port. Ive had to come in at different jetties before due to thunderstorms!


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Skuff Daddy said:


> 7-8 seconds looking like smooth sailing.......


I'm really considering giving it a shot tomorrow in my 21ft bay boat


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

JKib said:


> I'm really considering giving it a shot tomorrow in my 21ft bay boat


not sure where you are but high island to freeport shows 3-4's out to 60 miles tomorrow...not doing THAT in my bay boat


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

I've done 1.5 - 2s in my 21 ft bay boat and will confidently say hell no to 3-4s..... Even after the ambitious ride youre going to have alot of fun trying to fish with that kind of motion. If youve got the balls though.....To each his own.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Willkk said:


> I've done 1.5 - 2s in my 21 ft bay boat and will confidently say hell no to 3-4s..... Even after the ambitious ride youre going to have alot of fun trying to fish with that kind of motion. If youve got the balls though.....To each his own.


Like this, but worse, gear and fishermen sliding all over the deck trying to catch fish lol






Relentless


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

nearly always:
4th july to windy, next 3 weekends almost always good to go. 
then the wind comes back, sometimes Feb 14 weekend is good , 
was 3 years in a row. 

my game, If I can make 20mph, ill go 30 miles, if I can make 15mph , ill start dragging lures
at 2nd bouys in freeport , anything less, fish the jetty 
BX22BR Seahunt center console


----------



## Jesusfishes (Jun 2, 2012)

Rik Jacobsen books wiil give coordinates of many wrecks and reefs along with rigs. Hiltons map along with hook n line are also great sources and i use all of them. 2coolfishing as well!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*The window has arrived*

Little boat weather is here. It does not get any better than this for us bay boat guys. 1s and 0s at 6 - 9 seconds! get your safety gear out and double check everything. Plenty of flares, new batteries in everything. Make sure your EPIRB registration is up to date. File your float plan with your emergency contacts and keep the VHF on 68. 
Post your pics here.
ENJOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman17 (Feb 25, 2020)

Dude cmon....we are still a week out and weather can change. Don’t say anything, everytime I see a post like that the weather turns snotty.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope it holds. I'm ready to get after a few of those endangered snapper.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*.*

:smile::smile:


Fisherman17 said:


> Dude cmon....we are still a week out and weather can change. Donâ€™t say anything, everytime I see a post like that the weather turns snotty.


Have faith my Bratha!!


----------



## mjg015 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well... so much for this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Never give up.....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Saturday looks rough sunday and monday look good 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Next week will be nice, they make weekends rough.


----------



## Fisherman17 (Feb 25, 2020)

Still a week out, let’s just not discuss it till we are within a day.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

2' or less.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

When?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

If you see a day @ 0-1 at 6 sec post up here and I'll buddy boat with someone.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Willkk said:


> If you see a day @ 0-1 at 6 sec post up here and I'll buddy boat with someone.


0-1 with pretty much any interval is pretty good in most bay boats.


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

Agreed... Change to 0-1 and Ill buddy boat.... but I would still throw the caveat that its better at >=3-4 on the period. Im itching to go snapper fishing


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Willkk said:


> Im itching to go snapper fishing


you and ten trillion others!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*****!*

That was short lived. Going... going,, GONE.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I still have my eyes on Mon. and Tues.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Bozo said:


> I still have my eyes on Mon. and Tues.


Same here


----------



## Fisherman17 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just like I said, don’t talk about good weather when we are still a week out...lol. I wanna go fishing as much as anyone else but I think weather is too unpredictable until a day or two before.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Shhhhhh

Relentless


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

It will calm, I feel it....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

tommy261 said:


> It will calm, I feel it....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yep probably Aug 3rd...â€¦â€¦.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Well, it will be calm enough for me to fish inshore....lol. hopefully before Aug 3rd for offshore.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

I’m thinking tomorrow and Friday will be the days! (Maybe Poseidon isn’t good at sarcasm)


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Iâ€™ve been fishing offshore out of a 17ft boat for 13 years. If you limit to just weekends itâ€™s gonna be hard but, the days are there. Iâ€™m never out of snapper and I eat it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

piratelight said:


> Iâ€™ve been fishing offshore out of a 17ft boat for 13 years. If you limit to just weekends itâ€™s gonna be hard but, the days are there. Iâ€™m never out of snapper and I eat it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17 ft? How far out are you venturing?

Relentless


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

TXFishin said:


> 17 ft? How far out are you venturing?
> 
> Relentless


Usually around 30 miles. Weâ€™ve been 45 miles out before though in ice cream conditions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

17â€™? iâ€™m not quit that daring... i go out in my 18â€™er. 

wave if you ever see the minion (my yellow boat) out there. i usually just head to the va fogg.


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

So I have family in town and am going to try Sunday unless things take a turn for the worse. 

The numbers I have are basically straight out of freeport; tall rock to liberty reef. The only thing I have out of Galveston would be bucaneer and I've not done well there.

Given the wind and waves predictions, would it be better to head out of TCD and bear towards freeport as I head out, or head straight out of freeport? Fuel isn't much of an issue. I'd rather have a better ride.


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

Today was a good day! Managed to stay above 20mph and even ran 30mph once we made it out about 15mi or so. Boat limit of snapper quick. Jaws did a number on us. Lost a few weights and hooks, my favorite lure, and the good half of a small snapper.


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

how did you go out.. whats the distant to the first rigs.. I have never been to the rigs I have the boat to get there just not sure where to go where could I find some coordinates for the rigs and such.. Thank for your help


----------



## dirtyhooker2020 (May 15, 2020)

how far** sorry for the typo


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

litebrite2001 said:


> Today was a good day! Managed to stay above 20mph and even ran 30mph once we made it out about 15mi or so. Boat limit of snapper quick. Jaws did a number on us. Lost a few weights and hooks, my favorite lure, and the good half of a small snapper.


Tax man collected!


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

therustyhook2020 said:


> how did you go out.. whats the distant to the first rigs.. I have never been to the rigs I have the boat to get there just not sure where to go where could I find some coordinates for the rigs and such.. Thank for your help


We were near tall rock, which is about 40mi from freeport. I'm not sure what the area is called, but I have several numbers in the area and just troll around until I see fish below me.

There are some rigs out there, but I haven't really fished them. The near ones look like a chick-fil-a drivethru at lunchtime. You can see them from the galveston and freeport jetties. I don't have the time or fuel to make it to the floaters.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

For a quick forecast try the windy app on your phone or computer. It has nice graphics.


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Not saying anything......*

.


----------



## 2310Ranger (Jul 3, 2019)

I hope tomorrow is because we are going! 23 foot Bay boat 300 Yamaha epirb and sea tow membership two VHF one with MMSI...spare prop...hopefully a bunch of 2coolers out there with us.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

The 2 foot swell doesn't seem so bad at does the wind throwing an ugly chop on top

I'm kind of hearing the reverse lyrics to this song "My mind's tellin' me no, but my body, my body's tellin' me yes" going more like "My mind's tellin' me yes, but my body, my body's tellin' me no"
















Relentless


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

litebrite2001 said:


> We were near tall rock, which is about 40mi from freeport.


Tall Rock isn't even close to being 40 miles out of Freeport. You sure you wern't somewhere else?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Totally Tuna said:


> Tall Rock isn't even close to being 40 miles out of Freeport. You sure you wern't somewhere else?


 It is around 34nm which is 39 statute miles. Just depends on what he has his chartplotter settings set to. His 40 miles might not be your 40 miles but.... it is close to somebody's 40 miles.


----------



## litebrite2001 (Jun 7, 2019)

I WAS somewhere else. I said I was near tall rock. Tall rock is about 30mi. Where I was fishing is about 40.


----------

